# Toys



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's a completely unoriginal topic.
But, that's me, Mr. Unoriginality!  

Anybody else still collecting toys, or have a favorite collection from their youth?

Here's my top toy line list:

1) Real Ghostbusters.
The only line I collect that I have a chance of completing. Only five pieces away from the whole set.  

2) Star Wars. 
New, old it doesn't matter. With HASBRO renewing the license until 2018 (yes you read that right, 2018, 13 more years of Star Wars toys) this line shows no signs of slowing. I've given so much of my money to support the Lucas Empire it's not funny.

3) G.I. JOE.
I admit, I prefer the 1980's REAL AMERICAN HERO to the lines that are out now, but G.I.JOE holds a special place in my heart. Too bad HASBRO pulled the plug on it again.  The Crimson Shadow Guard set that I got at TRU saturday is awesome!

4) Lego.
All kinds. It doesn't matter. Lego's rule.

5) MASK.
I don't have any of my old Mobile Armored Strike Kommand toys, but they were neat. Small, but full of details.


How 'bout the rest of you?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Puppet MASTER


























A couple of them did not get in the picture 

I also have a few Ghost Buster Stuff


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't collect anymore. But I do still have quite a few Mighty Morphin Power Rangers action figures in a tote I haven't opened in awhile. I would accept now it's being used to hold my TV up off the floor. I also used to buy a ton of Lego accessories, I used to order them from a book they'd keep sending me everytime I'd order from them. I have most of those Legos somewhere. Good luck finding all of the containers... But I know I'd have a ball if I could.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

As much as I made a big deal about Star Wars going through 2018, Power Rangers was far and away the biggest toy line of the 90's, and is still going today.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Maybe Power Rangers just struck a more marketable chord, the kids. But no I think Star Wars was pretty popular with kids, but it as a series of films appealed more to adults, the youngest real audience seemed to be young adults, teenagers. Other kids would be lost in the technical jargon. Except for the new movies, I have nothing to say about them. Though I should say I do realize they were all prequels.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_I have tons of match box cars from when I was growing up, and also from when my older brothers were younger .. I was always a tom boy .. I also collected the G.I. Joe's, I loved them  My son is into the power rangers, and finds it hard to believe that they have been around since way before he was born, things recycle themselves (ex.He-man, Strawberry Shortcake) and some just never go away (ex.Power Rangers, Legos). Guess is all depends on popularity._


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

nightmare before christmas.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Just a few...

















Old pics from my old place:


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

couple more


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

As nerdy as I know this makes me sound but I collect Comics. A lot of Archie comics... a lot. And a few old 70s marvel comics, a couple new 1s my grandmother gave me, some old 70s Archie comics, a string of Indiana Jones comics and the 1st Issue of the further adveners of Indianda Jones.
Its quite a little thing, my brother collects the Marvel Spiderman comics and advengers.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I used to have every single Star wars figure ever made, but I sold them about 5 years ago.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe .. has anyone seen the new My style Barbie? Not only can you change her clothes .. but you can change her head too!! She comes with like three heads to choose from. Barbie has become a mutant .. hehe. Am I the only one who finds this humerous?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Decapitation Barbie? That's absolutely crazy. :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm still wondering when they're coming out with Life-Size Anatomically Correct Bi-Sexual Barbie, included with also Life-Size Anatomically Correct Bi-Sexual Malibu Stacey!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol .. let me know when you hear about them coming out, I might have to check them out


----------

